
Show HN: Extension for saving articles, videos etc. to personal online library - firatcan
https://github.com/tolgaOzen/joosephExtension
======
firatcan
Hello everyone,

We made an extension for organizing tab mess in our browser. We wanted our
browsers without dozens of tabs.

Here's what you can do with extension and online library.

You can save articles, videos and more to your online library (Click the heart
icon)

You can create collections to organize your tabs (eg. best repos and resources
for Go)

You can search them on your library

You can share those collection with community and friends.

You can create learning paths, newsletters, favs lists with your collections.

You can discover hand-picked curated lists of other users. (If they are
public)

Waiting for your thoughts, what do you think?

~~~
keenmaster
This seems really useful. I especially like the idea of learning paths that
can be shared with others.

~~~
firatcan
Thank you!

We hope this becomes something useful. We're trying but there is some
obstacles (like in everything else, not complaining about it).

Do you have any suggestion for us?

~~~
keenmaster
Here’s my 2 cents. There are already experts who have compiled lists of great,
free online resources in different fields (but they’re just a list of links).
You can convert those lists into content-rich learning paths on your platform
and give credit to the original list creator. That might give you some
momentum, at least around the learning path feature. I would also try to
replicate some elements of MOOC websites, such as progression bars and
notifications that show your progress on a learning path. Maybe even allow for
the creation of simple quizzes. Give a simple badge for completing a learning
path - it would be generic by default, but the creator of the learning path
would be able to customize the badge associated with its completion. There’s
so much great info on the web that doesn’t get used enough, and even the lists
that pull it all together don’t get enough attention.

There’s room for this to become more than a plug-in. Your service can become a
crowdsourcing platform for aggregated knowledge curation.

~~~
firatcan
Awesome thank you for sharing all these with us. I really like the badge idea,
we can also let user to create their own goals. For instance, someone can say
I want to consume 15 resources this week and we can create badges for it.

Yeah I like the idea. Thanks for sharing with us. Is there any request you
want to make, we can build that.

